# Grip extensions



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I just got my Pearce grip extensions in for my XD. I tried them out just holding the gun with the extension. I didn't like it. If I were wearing gloves, it would work out perfectly (and they would almost be necessary). Barehanded, it just didn't feel right.

For CC, should I use them? While they don't make holding the gun any more comfortable, they would increase the length of the front of the grip, meaning I would have less of a chance of slipping when I go to draw.


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

i dunno how well they work on your XD but i use them for my glock 26 when i carry that and i love them, i think they help a lot in controlling the weapon, gives a nice confident grip and i really dont notice much of a difference in the concealment factor.


----------

